# Feeding Nori to tadpoles



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

I was curious to see if anyone has tried feeding nori (seaweed sushi wrap) to tadpoles. I feed it to the fish in my reef tank and it definitely causes a strong feeding response in almost all of the fish.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I might be concerned about the salinity of a dried ocean organism, with a variable salt content, being offered as food to a freshwater animal, particularly when that animal is in its aquatic stage of life.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Woodswalker said:


> I might be concerned about the salinity of a dried ocean organism, with a variable salt content, being offered as food to a freshwater animal, particularly when that animal is in its aquatic stage of life.


Hmm... unless they are really loading them up on the nori and not doing water changes along with using tap water or spring water (not DI/RO) for top up for evaporation, I guess there could be enough salt buildup that it might eventually cause problems although, this probably would also happen with the typical preformed foods offered to the tadpoles under the same scenario. 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I think it depends on the nori, too. Some of it is really salty, and some, not so much. You make a good point, Ed, about water changes making a difference. If it's especially salty nori, though, they're eating the salt directly, then also absorbing it from solution. If it's done carefully, it could be beneficial. After all, spirulina is a similar saltwater product (powdered algae) which is used with dart frogs.


----------

